# 1/2 Acre Site: Our engineer did not measure it but thinks its 1/3 of an acre.



## August (8 Mar 2007)

We have just put a deposit down to secure a half acre site.  

We brought our engineer down the other day and while he did not measure it correctly he seems to think its only a third of an acre (it does look a bit small).  

I spoke with the auctioneer who ensures me that he measured it himself and its a half acre.  He has sent out the maps detailing that it is a half an acre.  

If the map clearly states its a half an acre would this be correct?


----------



## BrenG (8 Mar 2007)

*Re: Land Size*

You need to get the site properly surveyed. Get the engineer back to do this and then you will know the true position. Its unlikely that the map you were given is an official survey document but of course this is possible. Either way get a professional survey done.


----------



## sheena1 (8 Mar 2007)

*Re: Land Size*

The auctioneer is not qualified tio measure the area of the site. If you look closely at his brochure I am sure you will find a disclaimer covering his ass! Why did your engineer not measure it? Get him to do so now. The Auctioneer is acting for the Vendor not for you. If the Land is less than half an acre you will not get planning and you would be paying residential prices for agricultural land. Get it measured by some one qualified who will stand over their work!!


----------



## BrenG (8 Mar 2007)

*Re: Land Size*

I assume that you are buying it subject to PP as otherwise it would be expensive grazing.


----------



## davidoco (8 Mar 2007)

*Re: Land Size*

You'll need to get them anyway so go to OSI and get planning pack which will contain a 1:2500 map of the site.    Hopefully the site will be marked up up on that map, if not usually there is a local surveyor who does housing sites for around €100 euro and will do a proper measurement.   Some of the laser scans/men in vans can cost thousands.


----------



## plaudit (8 Mar 2007)

*Re: Half Acre Site: Our engineer did not measure it but thinks its one third of an acre.*

Why would you not get planning on 1/3 acre? Why does it need to be 1/2 acre anyway, this makes no sense to me - not everybody wants a 1/2 acre, due to a big garden etc.

I am not suggesting the OP accept 1/3 acre if it is being advertised at 1/2, but if it is 1/3 then he could get it for less, assuming he gets planning.


----------



## Joe Quimby (8 Mar 2007)

*Re: Half Acre Site: Our engineer did not measure it but thinks its one third of an acre.*

Im sure your engineer knows this but, heshould note that leagally land is measured to the middle of a boundary which sometimes is the middle of a public road, this could take up a significant amount of land.


----------



## August (8 Mar 2007)

*Re: Half Acre Site: Our engineer did not measure it but thinks its one third of an ac*

Thanks for the replies.  We were/are buying it subject to planning.  Just received the maps in the post and it doesn’t outline what size it is.  I spoke with the engineer and he said that he can go back down but he knows himself that it’s definitely only a third.  If it is a third which chances are it more than likely is then we are difinately overpaying for the land.  My husband just called the auctioneer who passed on the number of the engineer who measured the land first day.  The auctioneer said that the engineer who measured it thinks that there is even more than a half there!!


----------



## beaky (8 Mar 2007)

*Re: Half Acre Site: Our engineer did not measure it but thinks its one third of an acre.*

At the risk of repeating what was already advised here...............

                 Pay your engineer to measure the land

When he says it is a third of an acre does he mean 0.3333333333333 acres or 0.333333333332 ac or 0.3333 ac or .333 or .331 or .3 or .29? Use your head.  How can he know how big it is if he does not measure it?  Answer he cannot know.  Measure it and move on to the next stage of the purchase, if there is to be a purchase!!!


----------



## ajapale (8 Mar 2007)

*Re: Half Acre Site: Our engineer did not measure it but thinks its one third of an ac*



beaky said:


> Pay your engineer to measure the land


Yes, pay an engineer or a land surveyor to determine the area of the site.


beaky said:


> When he says it is a third of an acre does he mean 0.3333333333333 acres or 0.333333333332 ac or 0.3333 ac or .333 or .331 or .3 or .29?


An experienced engineer/land surveyor will generally be able to make a fairly good guess. When shown a flat rectangular plot of land which is fenced off they would have a very good idea of its acerage.

If it is a rectangular marked out plot whats to stop you from measuring the length and width and calculating the area yourself?



beaky said:


> How can he know how big it is if he does not measure it?  Answer he cannot know.


  If the plot boundaries exist on the OS map then he would be able to scale the map and determine the acerage.[/quote]




beaky said:


> Measure it and move on to the next stage of the purchase, if there is to be a purchase!!!


Agreed, generally a site like this would not be sold on a price per acre basis . You would need to offer the vendor an amount for the site.


----------



## DrMoriarty (8 Mar 2007)

*Re: Half Acre Site: Our engineer did not measure it but thinks its one third of an ac*



August said:


> The auctioneer said that the engineer who measured it thinks that there is even more than a half there!!


This is the same auctioneer who originally told you he'd measured it himself, right?


----------



## Meathman99 (8 Mar 2007)

*Re: Half Acre Site: Our engineer did not measure it but thinks its one third of an ac*

Check the land registry   www.landdirect.ie 


As far as I know   If doesnt matter what is pegged out,  what counts is what is marked on the landregistry map accompanying contracts


----------



## beaky (9 Mar 2007)

*Re: Half Acre Site: Our engineer did not measure it but thinks its one third of an ac*



August said:


> Just received the maps in the post and it doesn’t outline what size it is. I spoke with the engineer and he said that he can go back down but he knows himself that it’s definitely only a third.


 
The plot size is not outlined on the OS map.  

The OP maintains the engineer is definate that there is only a thrid of an acre in it yet the OP feels this is not sure enough as it was not measured.  I agree. One cannot be sure of the size on visual inspection alone. I would not purchase a tank of heating oil based on someone having a failry good guess that there was 1000 Lt in it, let alone the site for my future home.


----------



## ajapale (9 Mar 2007)

*Re: Half Acre Site: Our engineer did not measure it but thinks its one third of an ac*



August said:


> Just received the maps in the post and it doesn’t outline what size it is.



Is the plot marked on the map?


----------



## Vanilla (9 Mar 2007)

*Re: Half Acre Site: Our engineer did not measure it but thinks its one third of an acre.*

It is usually a matter for the Vendor to produce a map of the plot with the area certified so in a sense if you pay your own engineer you are wasting your money if you can get the vendor to do it.


----------



## beaky (9 Mar 2007)

*Re: Half Acre Site: Our engineer did not measure it but thinks its one third of an acre.*

If the problem is that the boundary outlined on the map does not amount to a half acre when the sale is for a half acre then you should insist on getting your half acre.

If the problem is that the site seems to have been incorrectly pegged out then this should be confirmed by measurement of the pegged out area, at your own expense if you are disputing it.

My opinion now is, pay your engineer to measure the plot as marked on the map, if it is not certified by an engineer, (the Auctioneer may not also be an engineer) and if you have doubts about the transfer of the measurements to the land itself, pay him to measure the land area pegged out.


----------



## August (12 Mar 2007)

*Re: Half Acre Site: Our engineer did not measure it but thinks its one third of an acre.*

Hi,

  Just thought Id update ye on the developments. We managed to get in contact with the engineer who originally measured the site for the seller.  Turns out he measured it from the road and also measured a small farm road which actually isn’t included in the site.  If you subtract the farm road and the main road you are still only left with a little over a 1/3 of an acre (our engineer was bang on) .  

  Can anyone advise why a site is measured from the road? Joe Quimby you mentioned something about it in your last post however I don’t really understand how this can happen?


----------



## Vanilla (13 Mar 2007)

It's very simple- it's because most of the time you actually own out to the centre of the road. For all the good it does you! There are exceptions to the rule.


----------



## Scotty (13 Mar 2007)

*Re: Half Acre Site: Our engineer did not measure it but thinks its one third of an acre.*



plaudit said:


> Why would you not get planning on 1/3 acre? Why does it need to be 1/2 acre anyway, this makes no sense to me - not everybody wants a 1/2 acre, due to a big garden etc.


 
Unless the OP is on mains sewerage (unikely) then there are planning conditions that determine the minimum distance that a septic tank needs to be from the house and the boundaries. To satisfy these conditions you need a half acre.

J.


----------



## johnjoeville (13 Mar 2007)

Measure it yourself to satisfy your own mind .5 acre = 2000 sqm approx


----------



## Johnny1 (13 Mar 2007)

There are 4840 square yards in an acre so there should be 2420 square yards in .5 of an acre. Pace it out measure length by width and multiply answer should be 2420 if .5 acre beats paying an engineer.


----------



## beaky (14 Mar 2007)

Are you sure you are all in order now?

A 'very standard half acre site' would measure approx 30m frontage X 67m deep.  If this includes half the road (@8/2=4m) and a small farm road (@3m wide) all along the depth, then the 'net size' of your plot would be 27m X 63m = 1701 sq m = 0.1701 ha = 0.42Ac.  

In order to end up with a little over a third of an acre plot the public and farm roads would have to amount to 0.15 acres = 607 sq m which would give them a "halfwidth" of 6m if you know what I mean. Ie the public road would be 40 foot wide and all the farm road would be 40 foot wide.

Are you sure??? Also heed Scotty's advice on minimum tolerences for wells, septic tanks and buildings etc


----------



## plaudit (14 Mar 2007)

*Re: Half Acre Site: Our engineer did not measure it but thinks its one third of an acre.*



Scotty said:


> Unless the OP is on mains sewerage (unikely) then there are planning conditions that determine the minimum distance that a septic tank needs to be from the house and the boundaries. To satisfy these conditions you need a half acre.
> 
> J.


 
I got planning no problem on a site of 1/3rd acre with a normal septic tank.


----------



## Scotty (14 Mar 2007)

*Re: Half Acre Site: Our engineer did not measure it but thinks its one third of an acre.*



plaudit said:


> I got planning no problem on a site of 1/3rd acre with a normal septic tank.


 
When did you get your planning permission?

It has to do with what type of land you border, too--if you have no residential land bordering yours, a modern septic system, and mains water, it all may help. Different councils may have different rules...but I would have thought the EPA have strict guidelines about this.

J.


----------

